

Gmail promo for Priority Inbox creeps out Chrome users - ramen
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9182918/Gmail_promo_for_Priority_Inbox_creeps_out_Chrome_users_

======
cmelbye
Haha, I was actually wondering about this. I assumed it was just a video that
started playing in the background, but I wasn't able to find it. Nice to know
what it actually was.

------
Dylan16807
Wow, this is more annoying than when a blocked popup in chrome still fully
loads and starts playing a video.

------
GiraffeNecktie
What's with Google this past year or so? This is just the latest in a series
of poorly executed, or just plain dumbass, rollouts. Is there no adult
supervision at the googleplex?

~~~
CapitalistCartr
I got burned so badly from Google Buzz, I don't rush to try any new product
they roll out, and that has stood me in good stead lately. Shame, because they
made so much great stuff at first. Frankly, if I could find the person
responsible for the Buzz privacy choices, I'd happily beat him senseless.

~~~
houseabsolute
Oh fascinating, you openly admit to wanting to do physical violence to someone
who made a change to a service you undertook to use freely and without
coercion. Seems immoral to me but your mileage obviously varies.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
I'm not down with the beating senseless part, but I would say that by making a
service "free" they don't get to be sloppy or negligent with privacy. There's
still a duty of care, as the lawyers say.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duty_of_care>

------
konad
The September that never ends.

